# Slate Digital : ANA2 Ultra Bundle



## muziksculp (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi,

If you subscribe to Slate Digital All Access Pass, they have a wonderful updated custom turbo-charged version of Sonic Academy's ANA2 Synth. The new ANA2 is their *ANA2 Ultra Bundle*.

Lots of new sounds, and new GUI skins.

ANA2 sounds gorgeous.

Here is a pic of the one of the GUI skins the 'Ultra EuroRack' .





Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------

